# Vitamin B 12 Inject for Women



## SFGiants (Dec 15, 2015)

For a women, how often and how many iu's?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2015)

1ml a week is good enough....Most Dr's will prescribe 1ml once a month.....


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 15, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> 1ml a week is good enough....Most Dr's will prescribe 1ml once a month.....



Have her pin 1ml in the muscle per week?


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 15, 2015)

What about men? I have a bunch of ampules of the stuff but haven't touched it yet...


----------



## bvs (Dec 15, 2015)

for what its worth i do 1ml a month. i cant imagine there would be a difference for women


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 15, 2015)

I've run anywhere from 1000mcg to 2000mcg per week. Am I in the twilight zone here what the hell are you guys talking about 1ml a month ?


----------



## bvs (Dec 15, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I've run anywhere from 1000mcg to 2000mcg per week. Am I in the twilight zone here what the hell are you guys talking about 1ml a month ?



all vit b12 here comes in 1ml amps (1000mcg/ml) not sure what its like in other countries though. most docs prescribe 1000mcg anywhere from once a month to once every three months. running 1000mcg a week is pretty common too but i dont think a doc would see the point in that


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 15, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Have her pin 1ml in the muscle per week?



you dont pin B12 in the muscle....sub q!!!!!

in other words...pinch the fat


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 15, 2015)

I got it in the delts usually


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2015)

If u read the literature u can inject muscle or sub-q....There should be no difference if your a male, female, dog, horse or pig as far as how much and how often to take....What your body doesnt use will get pissed out.....


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 15, 2015)

Even though it's water based, you can mix it with oil.  I usually mix 1ml into my test and deca and pin it once a week.  Shake it up real good and it makes thick oil pin much easier.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2015)

I did that once and it was pretty painful....How many ML's of oil and B12?  I did 3ml total and it was painful for almost a week....




Cecil said:


> Even though it's water based, you can mix it with oil.  I usually mix 1ml into my test and deca and pin it once a week.  Shake it up real good and it makes thick oil pin much easier.


----------



## anewguy (Dec 15, 2015)

If either option can be used interchangeably, I'd go sub-q for sure.

Wish I had some of these handy.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 15, 2015)

anyone have any experience mixing there GH with b12 . I came across that as an option once just never heard of anyone actually doing it


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 15, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> I did that once and it was pretty painful....How many ML's of oil and B12?  I did 3ml total and it was painful for almost a week....



It varies if I'm on blast or cruise but lately it's been about 1ml of oil and 1ml of B.  The biggest thing I have found is some B hurts more than others.  I had a B complex once that I could barely pin at all because it stung so bad, but the stuff I have right now goes in smooth, and by thinning the oil the whole shot goes in easier and I have less PIP overall.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 15, 2015)

B12 is available via the net, u can buy it all day long....I usually get a 50ml bottle




anewguy said:


> If either option can be used interchangeably, I'd go sub-q for sure.
> 
> Wish I had some of these handy.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 15, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> If u read the literature u can inject muscle or sub-q....There should be no difference if your a male, female, dog, horse or pig as far as how much and how often to take....What your body doesnt use will get pissed out.....



I'll stick with what my dr. said  and my vet actually...lol


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 15, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> dont go the cheap, RC route.



Probably why my current stuff doesn't sting, it's just orange water


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Can anyone direct me to a place to get this stuff?



Go to a doctor sir get the script then grab a coupon off goodrx to pick it up at walgreens 10ml $ 14.99


----------



## bugman (Dec 16, 2015)

I can't find any b12 around here.  I hate rural living sometimes.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2015)

bugman said:


> I can't find any b12 around here.  I hate rural living sometimes.



Go to the doctor tell him you want to run it at 2000mcg per week its a sure script its not a narcotic or steroid. Then grab it at any pharmacy.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.usapeptide.com/50ml-b12/

Vet supply shops are also good sources to buy.....Dont worry about the not for human use on the vet b-12, its safe for humans....


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> http://www.usapeptide.com/50ml-b12/
> 
> Vet supply shops are also good sources to buy.....Dont worry about the not for human use on the vet b-12, its safe for humans....



I heard you might grow a tail.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 16, 2015)

I got mine from safe meds4all ampules tho..


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Go to a doctor sir get the script then grab a coupon off goodrx to pick it up at walgreens 10ml $ 14.99



i wouldnt touch any B12 for 15 bux.


thats goes back to the orange water type deal.  Spend you 40/50 bux and a 10ml bottle, go 400mcg pre WO, 4-6 days a wk.  Done.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> i wouldnt touch any B12 for 15 bux.
> 
> 
> thats goes back to the orange water type deal.  Spend you 40/50 bux and a 10ml bottle, go 400mcg pre WO, 4-6 days a wk.  Done.



It is the 40/50 bucks kind I just know where to get the coupon and I am a walgreens pharmacy member.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> It is the 40/50 bucks kind I just know where to get the coupon and I am a walgreens pharmacy member.



okay, cuz going back to peptide joints......they dont provide quality product.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 16, 2015)

Good Rx is an online discount thing that provides free printable coupons for all the pharmacies. I printed one out and went to my pharmacy and paid 14.99 for a 10ml of b12. 

It appears though that walmart sells it for $7.86 all day long without a coupon. That being said I always go on the GoodRx site before I but anything anywhere because it has the potential to save you a ton of money. 

Here is the GoodRx link to the b12 injectable 10ml. http://www.goodrx.com/cyanocobalami...g-ml&quantity=1&label_override=cyanocobalamin


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2015)

https://vitaminb12direct.com/product/injectable-vitamin-b12-1000mcg/


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 16, 2015)

Looks like its made in India with the strange writing at the top.....



SFGiants said:


> https://vitaminb12direct.com/product/injectable-vitamin-b12-1000mcg/


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2015)

just dont cheap out on it.  

its not like its GH and $$


----------



## blackbeltmuscle (Feb 24, 2016)

Is your 1000-2000mcg/wk IM?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 24, 2016)

My Crohn's doc scripted me Cyanocobalamin 1000 MCG/ML per month.

It goes in Sub-Q not IM.


----------



## Fruity (Jul 10, 2016)

Why not just eat a can of sardines?


----------



## justaddwater (Aug 8, 2016)

1ml a month?! My prescriber is recommending 3ml per week!


----------



## bigdog (Aug 8, 2016)

I do 1ml a month. have been for quite some time. its also dr prescribed at that dose...


----------



## juuced (Aug 8, 2016)

ive taken 1ml a week for a few months.  I never noticed anything from taking this. And I had doctor prescribed B12.

I just think its a waist of time and money just keep your diet in check and youll be fine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2016)

I've never tried it but would like to..where do I get this shit at?


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I've never tried it but would like to..where do I get this shit at?



I get my B12 and Glutathione here. 

https://racehorsemeds.com


----------



## bigdog (Aug 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I've never tried it but would like to..where do I get this shit at?


I use titan.  http://titanmedicalcenter.com/injectable-b12-vitamins-amino-acids/


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks bros


----------



## IHI (Sep 3, 2016)

curtisvill said:


> I get my B12 and Glutathione here.
> 
> https://racehorsemeds.com



My diet must be in check somewhat, because I bought their stuff and have gotten nuttin out of it, looks like Kool aid without the b12 boost


----------



## j2048b (Sep 6, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I use titan.  http://titanmedicalcenter.com/injectable-b12-vitamins-amino-acids/



How much does it cost u to go thru titan? Ive talked to them on fb alot, and they also have inject aminos and other stuff as well


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 21, 2016)

Stupid trivia on B12 - FDA is considering legislation on requiring manufacturers of Alcohol to include B12 as it helps reduce liver and kidney diseases and nutrient deficiencies caused by alcohol abuse. I personally take high doses of B vits before going out ragging.


----------

